# Northern Spain perhaps - any suggestions?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi

We are thinking of touring round Northern Spain for a couple of weeks, but don't know the area at all so any hints and tips would be appreciated.

To be totally honest we can't decide where to go :? :? . We have three weeks booked, and are torn between Italy, somewhere in France or Northern Spain, but any other suggestions would be welcome.

Sorry - I'm doing just what I advise others not to - and asking vague and unspecific questions, but at the moment "_vague and unspecific_" describes me perfectly!!   :lol:

Thanks in advance. Daft suggestions always welcome - they are often not so daft as they seem! :wink:  

Dave


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Around Santander - Picos de Europa, Asturias all along the northern coastline, try La Coruña and Santiago. Nice round trip.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi, Northern Spain (Atlantic coast is a real treasure chest of beauty.
The further west, the more like Cornwall but with better weather, but it also can rain as we found out  
On the other forum that I frequent, I posted photographs of my old map with lots of notes.
If you are interested go the Wildcamping, then forums,then European, then Atlantic Spain a thread that I started.
It is well worth the visit.
I can't answer any questions as I am camping this weekend
  
Hope this helps


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Dave,we stayed at Comillas last summer,lovely area,nice beach and marina,nice campsite 2 minutes walk from beach, wild camping just along from there.The town is walking distance in a big square by a church with icecream palours and cafes.Great place for people watching and a cool drink.
We took the route from Pau,lovely drive.

Les


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Dave,

We have just travelled from Northern spain on the way to Santander, catching the ferry on 30th March. On the night before the ferry we " wild-camped" in a layby just off the motorway and woke to a light dusting of snow...the temp was down to 4 degs !!!

If you are above 850 m you will get the bad weather.....rain everywhere else tends to fall as snow when you are high up...still you are in your own hotel so could easily travel on if things look dodgy, weather-wise !!

Jenny


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zeb,
I posted a similar question >here< There were some useful replies.

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Read Tim Moore's excellent and very funny book _Spanish Steps _ and then go on a motorhome pilgrimage to Santiago di Compostela following in his foot (and donkey) steps.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks folks

Some really useful stuff to ponder, and Peedee's link brings in even more.

I shall enjoy fretting a lot more now I've got some positive ideas to focus on. 8O :roll: 

Dave


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello,
going west on e70 from santander about 40 miles take slip rd sp picos de europe,then go into village called bustio turn r over river then first left up to columbres nice village parking area on left can camp there,leave columbres village green on left tr and back to e70,rejoin first cafe on left casa junco large car park can stay at bottom on left,good bar outside car park or casa junco resteraunt opens at 9pm.further down e70 abot 3 miles turn left sp la franca down to a beautiful beach can also stay there.plenty to see and do in area,llanes worh a visit,or go into the picos,potes,then up to fuente de,cable car there,try the local cheese and cider but dont drive!! oposite casa junco singned prehistoric caves well worth a visit.
hope you enjoy it.
Pete And Joan.


----------

